# Test run gone wrong



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

So I put an ad on Craigslist for cat stuff. Now this wasn't for my cat, Maple it was for another cat, Lorenza, who didnt have any toys or beds and we provided the food for the owner 

So these people tell me they have a cat Lounge and I bargained it down to $20. So I picked it up and cleaned all the web and junk off, obviously it was already all scratched up.

So I decided "I'll let Maple do a test run to make sure it's a good product" so the minute I gave it to my kitty she wouldn't get off! Lol her expensive brand new cat tree was right by her but nope. She liked the lounge, so I thought "probably just a new thing shell get over it." WRONG she loves it so much.. I can't take it away to give it to Lorenza haha. Poor kitty, maybe something else will come along.


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

One year we bought our granddaughter a very cool easy bake stove set up. What did she want to play with??? The box. Kids can be SO ungrateful, huh???


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Lol, my cat played with the box of the cat tree. I was so urg. Haha but at least she helped with the set up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eyeofacat (Apr 27, 2013)

Marcia said:


> The box.


I stop buying toys for my cats.

I just bring some boxes from the store when I'm out shopping  The best and cheapest thing to do. :mrgreen:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

A doubled paper grocery bag with holes cut in the sides provides hours of play (when they are in the mood).


----------



## charliexx (Apr 12, 2013)

i brought my new kitten a lovely soft warm new bed....and what does she choose to sleep in????? an old plastic take away container that i keep my odds and ends in, she tipped those out and snugged up in it....i would upload a pic but for some reason i can't :?


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

charliexx said:


> i brought my new kitten a lovely soft warm new bed....and what does she choose to sleep in????? an old plastic take away container that i keep my odds and ends in, she tipped those out and snugged up in it....i would upload a pic but for some reason i can't :?


If you mean that the site won't let you, then I had that problem when I was a kitten too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

charliexx said:


> i brought my new kitten a lovely soft warm new bed....and what does she choose to sleep in????? an old plastic take away container that i keep my odds and ends in, she tipped those out and snugged up in it....i would upload a pic but for some reason i can't :?


My cousin's cat has a bed that is a plastic container. It's the funniest thing to see a huge fluffy cat squeeze into a tiny box. 

I've spent hours making a cat bed for Cherry. She won't even go in it. :? I'm ashamed that I expected she would. lol


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

I see all these neat things and think that if I were a cat I would love it!!! lol
I am having trouble attaching photos to my message replies also - is that because I am a kitten??? or just not smart enough to take them from my album to attach????


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh just realized I'm a Jr cat!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

charliexx said:


> i brought my new kitten a lovely soft warm new bed....and what does she choose to sleep in????? an old plastic take away container that i keep my odds and ends in, she tipped those out and snugged up in it....i would upload a pic but for some reason i can't :?


fftopic ....but I don't care! Zipper was snoozing in the basket we keep the wood kindling in! Talk about uncomfortable! Dozens comfy places to sleep and she chooses a pile of sticks to sleep next to. Go figure.


----------



## charliexx (Apr 12, 2013)

V-paw said:


> If you mean that the site won't let you, then I had that problem when I was a kitten too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


comes up with a error from google chrome...might have to get my daughter to check it out for me


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

charliexx said:


> .might have to get my daughter to check it out for me


Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

My then boyfriend (now husband) convinced me to tape together a half dozen large boxes and cut holes in them to make a maze for my cats. They loved it.


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Justteri1000 said:


> My then boyfriend (now husband) convinced me to tape together a half dozen large boxes and cut holes in them to make a maze for my cats. They loved it.


Where do you keep it? Sounds fun but not to visually appealing, my house mates don't like dedecorating!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

